# Ventless roaster for a shop. Is it possible?



## ahoythere48

Is it possible to have a roaster set up in a shop where the exhausts are filtered.? i.e you don't need to have an afterburner and pipes going out of the shop. If so anyone have any info on this and what companies provide such a machine. Thanks.


----------



## Glenn

Yes, I saw this first hand in Vancouver at the Coffee and Tea Show in October. Contact Jim at FreshCup and ask about their Roastaire product.

Mention to him you saw it on Coffee Forums UK


----------



## MikeHag

This shop roaster is based on the work of Michael Sivetz... fluid bed. Expensive but looks very cool. Not sure I like the sound of how it works though... Could be just a bean browner. http://www.neuhaus-neotec.de/kaffee/en/produkte/Shoproester/


----------



## CoffeeMagic

I currently run a Coffee-Tech roaster with their Avirnaki unit that takes care of smoke etc. They are perfect for shop use as it doesn't require ducting. Plenty of shop setups amongst the pics on their site - http://www.coffee-tech.com/projects

I can provide details of the unit by PM if required.


----------



## jimrobo

Yowsers that's a roaster and a half!! Impressed!!


----------



## coffeebean

The Fracino Roastilino has mesh covered vents that allow the aroma of the roasting coffee but as it roasts such small quantities there is no real 'smoke' to speak of and so no need for ducting. Check it out here: http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Home-Shop-Roasting.html


----------



## lookseehear

I can't get over how expensive the roastilino is! I don't want to offend anyone but how many can they possibly have sold considering the batch size and you have to pay £1350 to get one with temperature control.

That said, if it produces the best tasting roasted coffee in the world then there's probably a market for it!


----------



## MikeHag

lookseehear said:


> that said, if it produces the best tasting roasted coffee in the world then there's probably a market for it!










:d







:d


----------



## coffeebean

The Roastilino sells pretty well and seems to be purchased more by coffee shops for it's looks than anything else - though the coffee it roasts is pretty good - certainly on a par with the results I get from a traditional drum roaster. Yes, it is expensive for someone doing a bit of home roasting, but for a counter in a coffee shop it looks (and smells!) fantastic, and is good for selling small batch tasters to customers.


----------

